# How much does it cost for equine dentistry?



## paigeb90 (17 March 2011)

Hi i was looking for a bit of advice on the average price of teeth filing? 
The horse in question is over 10, so appparantly only needs it doing once a year, but just wondered how much it will cost?
Every where I have looked is telling me in dollars,  not pounds!
Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks.


----------



## ihatework (17 March 2011)

Most qualified EDT's in my area would charge in the £40-50 region for manual rasping


----------



## paigeb90 (17 March 2011)

Great thanks.


----------



## doodleberry (17 March 2011)

hiya mine costs £40 and is brill please do not be tempted to use a vet though as they admit they only have one days training and hate it!!! they always send the newest or youngest vet to do it and i like to have a dentist who has studied teethe for ages and when i have a foot problem i always have a farriar who has also studied feet forever!! xx


----------



## Brandy (18 March 2011)

Average of £40.

Doodleberry - I paid £40 every 6 months for a well qualified and well recommended EDT to see to my old horses teeth, over a period of 5 years. I have moved yards (so no longer get included in the yard visit by the EDT), and as my vets have a dental specialist on their team I decided to give them a call. I was horrified at what they found. My poor old horse had a spike on one of his lower back teeth that did not get there overnight, and would in fact have taken several years to get to the stage it was at - almost digging into the UPPER gum line. 

It has taken 3 visits, sedation and power tools to get it almost normal. 

The trouble with some EDT's is that they are not able to sedate or do surgery, and need the assistance of the vet, and quite obviously inthe case of my EDT, can't be arsed!


----------



## doodleberry (18 March 2011)

blimey brandy how awful well yes your right its just goes to show there are certainly some duds about!! fortunately the one i use has a fri morning clinic at the vets if anything is abnormal and needs vet assistance but yes i think looking into who you are using is essential and dont always go for the cheapest !!!x


----------



## Izzwizz (18 March 2011)

Mine have just had theirs done recently and it cost £55


----------



## alsiola (18 March 2011)

doodleberry said:



			hiya mine costs £40 and is brill please do not be tempted to use a vet though as they admit they only have one days training and hate it!!! they always send the newest or youngest vet to do it and i like to have a dentist who has studied teethe for ages and when i have a foot problem i always have a farriar who has also studied feet forever!! xx
		
Click to expand...

Some vets may have only had one days training and hate it... most vets working in equine practice do not fall into this category.  Personally I had a 5 day lecture course specifically to the equine mouth, as well as many hours of practical work just while at university, not to mention continuing education courses since I qualified.  I also happen to enjoy doing dental work.  Equally I have studied feet for a bloody long time, as will any self respecting equine vet, and while I am not trained to trim or shoe horses, that doesn't mean I can't deal with foot problems.

If we stopped seeing a vets vs. EDTs or vets vs. farriers situation then things would improve not only for vets, farriers and EDTs, but also for the horses in their care.  In my work I recognise that if I were to look after the teeth of every horse I see, then I would have no time for anything else so the role of the EDT is vital.  Equally, by having a good relationship with the EDT, and respect for their work, then if they have problems they are not hesitant to ring me.  For example, I have recently removed blind wolf teeth, widened diastemas and extracted teeth on horses referred to me by EDTs, and happily discharged the horses back to the EDT for long term dental care.  I could quite happily do routine dental work myself, but it is a matter of professional respect that the work is not "stolen" from the EDT.  Equally I expect the same respect in return, in that any questions they have about my work are directed to me and not moaned about to clients.  99% of the time this results in better understanding in both directions.  Equally I work with farriers on a near daily basis, and by working together with our different skillsets and knowledge, the horse gets the best care possible.

Archaic attitudes from vets, EDTs, farriers or owners do nothing more than foster bad relations, are unprofessional, and in the long-term are to the detriment of the horse.


----------



## npage123 (19 March 2011)

The EDT that I use has recently had to increase their prices due to the increase in fuel prices.  They charge £40 for a thorough examination, charting and basic filing/rasping/floating.  However, if they need to travel far to treat only one horse, and if you don't pay on the day of treatment, then there will be an additional cost (I think roughly 10% extra).  

I'm not sure how much they charge for any of the more extensive type of treatments like extractions, fillings or the use of powertools, but any company will be able to give you a rough estimate over the phone if you ask for it. 

I've been using my EDT for a few years now and they are excellent at their job.  I wouldn't even think of using anyone else.  They are highly qualified and have a wealth of experience - the perfect combination.  Try to get a 'word of mouth' referral from another horse owner in your area.  I think this is still the best way of deciding who to use.  Much better than just going by an advertisement.

Considering the level of discomfort or pain that a horse can potentially have if his teeth isn't cared for properly and regularly by a EDT/vet, it will be money spent well.

Good luck and hope you find someone soon in your area!


----------



## alsiola (19 March 2011)

npage123 said:



			I'm not sure how much they charge for any of the more extensive type of treatments like extractions, fillings or the use of powertools, but any company will be able to give you a rough estimate over the phone if you ask for it.
		
Click to expand...

Just so you know, if your EDT is performing extractions on anything but loose teeth, or performing any endodontic work (i.e. fillings) then they are performing illegal acts of veterinary surgery.   As any professional insurance is invalidated if illegal work is being performed then beware if anything goes wrong.

Strictly by law, the extraction of any teeth and the use of motorised rasps is also illegal for an EDT to perform.  There is likely in the future to be a ministerial exemption order making these legal, but this is not yet the case.


----------



## brighteyes (19 March 2011)

alsiola said:



			Some vets may have only had one days training and hate it... most vets working in equine practice do not fall into this category.  Personally I had a 5 day lecture course specifically to the equine mouth, as well as many hours of practical work just while at university, not to mention continuing education courses since I qualified.  I also happen to enjoy doing dental work.  Equally I have studied feet for a bloody long time, as will any self respecting equine vet, and while I am not trained to trim or shoe horses, that doesn't mean I can't deal with foot problems.

If we stopped seeing a vets vs. EDTs or vets vs. farriers situation then things would improve not only for vets, farriers and EDTs, but also for the horses in their care.  In my work I recognise that if I were to look after the teeth of every horse I see, then I would have no time for anything else so the role of the EDT is vital.  Equally, by having a good relationship with the EDT, and respect for their work, then if they have problems they are not hesitant to ring me.  For example, I have recently removed blind wolf teeth, widened diastemas and extracted teeth on horses referred to me by EDTs, and happily discharged the horses back to the EDT for long term dental care.  I could quite happily do routine dental work myself, but it is a matter of professional respect that the work is not "stolen" from the EDT.  Equally I expect the same respect in return, in that any questions they have about my work are directed to me and not moaned about to clients.  99% of the time this results in better understanding in both directions.  Equally I work with farriers on a near daily basis, and by working together with our different skillsets and knowledge, the horse gets the best care possible.

Archaic attitudes from vets, EDTs, farriers or owners do nothing more than foster bad relations, are unprofessional, and in the long-term are to the detriment of the horse.
		
Click to expand...

^^^ Excellent post 

My EDT has absolute respect for vets, as does my farrier - and myself.  You are talking specialists.  You don't go in for an operation and have the surgeon do the anaesthetic and the aftercare on the ward as well, do you?  They could do it but wouldn't perhaps be quite so handy as those doing it continually.  Vets can't be expected to be expert EDT's, although many now are.  Vets have to know everything about hoof anatomy and causes of disease as foot problems feature in such a high % of lamenesses, but they rightly leave the actual shoeing and trimming to farriers.


----------



## brighteyes (19 March 2011)

And it's time dentistry was strictly regulated, so even raspers have to pass a recognised competancy exam and are required keep abreast of developments and prove their 'currency'.  Registration need not be expensive for these category 1 people but it would help owners know who they were getting.  The power of the Internet is such that for the unregistered ones, a few clicks shows them up for what they are.

No EDT worth his salt would not do CPD and ensure his practise was up there and absolutely the latest.


----------

